# What morph is my leopard gecko?



## 3eyedog (Dec 28, 2017)

Only recently got into leopard geckos and was wondering if anybody can tell me what morph if any our girl is? cheers!


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

Hypo:2thumb:.


----------

